# My Dogs Hair is moving on its own!? What is it?



## TimmyTimber (Sep 14, 2008)

Just fleas


----------



## Howsy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Have you been to a vet?


----------



## TimmyTimber (Sep 14, 2008)

I wont be able to get in till monday. Weird thing is I have been getting these things on my arm and leg hair but they go away after a day or two if I am away from my dogs. 

I had been to a doctor for myself regarding this and they diagnosed me with foliculitis so I am going to go to the vet and see what he has to say now that I have undeniable proof of these mites. Unless hair can move on its own from telekenisis.

I was not able to find anything on google regarding this and everything I did find says that whatever my dog has cant effect humans and vice versa.


----------



## TimmyTimber (Sep 14, 2008)

Just wanted to give you guys an update.

In the last few months we have had an outbreak of rats in the area a common mite that lives in rats:
Radfordia ensifera

Can contaiminate humans as well as dogs. The Nymphs can live in the hair folicles so they will not be effected by any topical treatment.

This is why I was able to pull hair and see it moving around by itself it was the nymphs moving inside of it.

It appears theat Revolution or Ivermectin can treat this. My dog appears to have ear mites as well so there are probably it.

I will update after I go to the vet.


----------



## Helena (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds horrible, so glad you got to the root of the problem.

Helen


----------



## Priorart (Sep 17, 2013)

I am sorry to inform you of this but, "The Radfordia ensifera is a fur mite that can cause dermatitis. It may occasionally be seen as white specks of dust on hair follicles. This type of mite is most commonly seen in rats. It produces intense itching and leads to scabs most frequently seen on the shoulders, neck, and face of the rat. However,The rat fur mite and mange mite do not infest humans or other animals.

Information resource: http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ectoparasites.php 
Copyright © 2000 - 2013 by Karen Grant RN-BC. 
All rights reserved.


----------



## TimmyTimber (Sep 14, 2008)

It was just a bad case of fleas back in 2008 not sure why this thread was replied to over five years later maybe a mod can lock or delete this thread.


----------



## Priorart (Sep 17, 2013)

I replied to your thread even though it is from 2008 because it ended with you finding that Radfordia ensifera was your problem, So I added the fact that "The rat fur mite (Radfordia ensifera) and mange mite do not infest humans or other animals" so that people who use this forum would know the truth. I agree that threads which end with false information or that are misleading should be deleted. I was just trying to help.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

He stated at the top of his thread that it was fleas though?


----------



## Priorart (Sep 17, 2013)

Kayota said:


> He stated at the top of his thread that it was fleas though?


My apologies as I did not see that. In fact I just went back to see where or how I could have missed that and I still failed to see where he stated it was fleas at the beginning or anywhere for that matter. However I must beg your pardon because I am new to this forum or to forums in general so I am most likely in error here. Again I was just trying to put the facts out there because of the way the thread ended. I apologize if that stepped on anyone's toes. Sincerely

PS I did see where it says "just fleas" under his original post, but just below there is states the following; " Last edited by TimmyTimber; Today at 12:39 PM. Reason: just fleas"


----------



## Tearoses (Apr 26, 2021)

TimmyTimber said:


> Just wanted to give you guys an update.
> 
> In the last few months we have had an outbreak of rats in the area a common mite that lives in rats:
> Radfordia ensifera
> ...


Omg this same exact thing is happening to me and my dog. Its been over A year and everyone keeps saying morgellans. Me and my dog have it and can't find any relief. Help!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is going on thirteen years old and the OP has confirmed that their issue was a bad case of the fleas. I'm closing this thread to further replies. If you'd like advice please start your own thread with details about what's happening with your pup and what your vet has told you!


----------

